# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS V0.0.8.0 - all tools in one exe, Kenwood units

## 4gsmmaroc

*Martech RCD AMS V0.0.8.0 - all tools in one exe, Kenwood units*  *[EN]* For your convenience, the latest version of martech_rcd_ams.exe includes:
- built-in all applications in one tool 
(rcd, pro, sec, additional activations as tms470, omap5948, rns-e, sta2052)
- it will be possible to make updates for diff tools at once 
- Martech Key and RCD users still uses rcd2.exe
- slightly modified graphics, code optimization 
Download tool over the new version of the installer:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
List of new models added to the RCD and PRO below.  *[PL]* Dla wygody użytkownik&#243;w, aktualna wersja martech_rcd_ams.exe zawiera:
- wbudowane wszystkie aplikacje w jednym programie 
(rcd, pro, sec, aktywacje dodatkowe jak tms470, omap5948, rns-e, sta2052)
- od tej chwili możliwe będą jednoczesne aktualizacje dla kilku program&#243;w jednocześnie
- użytkownicy Martech Key i RCD korzystają nadal z programu rcd2.exe  
- delikatnie zmieniona szata graficzna, optymalizacja kodu programu 
Pobierz program poprzez nową wersje instalatora:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Lista nowych modeli dodanych dla RCD oraz PRO poniżej.   *Latest Update for RCD PRO Users (read code, change code, reset counter):* *- KDC-W5031, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-W531Y, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-MP5029, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-MP5033, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-W4534Y, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-Z920DVD, 24c01 by Kenwood*  *Latest Update for RCD Users (read code, change code, reset counter):* *- KDC-319, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-4019, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-419, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-6090R, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-7050R, KE-0392, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KDC-7060R, KE-0440, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-8060R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-MPV619, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-MPV7019, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-PA707, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-PS9060R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-PS907, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KDC-X459, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KRC-1054R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-678R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-758R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-759RY, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-856, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-857R, 93c46 by Kenwood
- KRC-859R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-954, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-956, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-957, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-958R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-PS959R, kkz06f by Kenwood*  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Martech RCD AMS V0.0.8.0 - all tools in one exe, Kenwood units*  *[EN]* For your convenience, the latest version of martech_rcd_ams.exe includes:
- built-in all applications in one tool 
(rcd, pro, sec, additional activations as tms470, omap5948, rns-e, sta2052)
- it will be possible to make updates for diff tools at once 
- Martech Key and RCD users still uses rcd2.exe
- slightly modified graphics, code optimization 
Download tool over the new version of the installer:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
List of new models added to the RCD and PRO below.  *[PL]* Dla wygody użytkownik?w, aktualna wersja martech_rcd_ams.exe zawiera:
- wbudowane wszystkie aplikacje w jednym programie 
(rcd, pro, sec, aktywacje dodatkowe jak tms470, omap5948, rns-e, sta2052)
- od tej chwili możliwe będą jednoczesne aktualizacje dla kilku program?w jednocześnie
- użytkownicy Martech Key i RCD korzystają nadal z programu rcd2.exe  
- delikatnie zmieniona szata graficzna, optymalizacja kodu programu 
Pobierz program poprzez nową wersje instalatora:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Lista nowych modeli dodanych dla RCD oraz PRO poniżej.   *Latest Update for RCD PRO Users (read code, change code, reset counter):* *- KDC-W5031, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-W531Y, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-MP5029, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-MP5033, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-W4534Y, 24c04 by Kenwood
- KDC-Z920DVD, 24c01 by Kenwood*  *Latest Update for RCD Users (read code, change code, reset counter):* *- KDC-319, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-4019, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-419, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-6090R, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-7050R, KE-0392, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KDC-7060R, KE-0440, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-8060R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-MPV619, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-MPV7019, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-PA707, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KDC-PS9060R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KDC-PS907, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KDC-X459, 24c01 by Kenwood
- KRC-1054R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-678R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-758R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-759RY, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-856, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-857R, 93c46 by Kenwood
- KRC-859R, kkz06f by Kenwood
- KRC-954, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-956, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-957, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-958R, kkz01 by Kenwood
- KRC-PS959R, kkz06f by Kenwood*  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

